# our progress update



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Just found out this morning that the Resident Visa that we have applied for, we can only do this once my hubby has done his 3 months training to bring him upto the standard of Electricians in NZ. Our case officer has decided to put us forward through the WTR side. We have been advised that it doesn't cost any more once he has qualified to change to Residence Visa.

So hopefully, won't be long now....


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering what was happening to your visa, it's taken ages to come through.

It's a bit of a set back to only get WTR, even with a job offer, as your long term stability is dependent on his employer giving him the necessary training.

Does it really cost nothing to 'upgrade' to permanent residency? I thought you had to pay the full appliction fees all over again, but if you did it within a certain time frame your medicals and police checks will still be valid  

If he's going to be on a training status for the first few months it may be wise to check that his employer won't be reducing his pay accordingly.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> I was wondering what was happening to your visa, it's taken ages to come through.
> 
> It's a bit of a set back to only get WTR, even with a job offer, as your long term stability is dependent on his employer giving him the necessary training.
> 
> ...


Thanks Darla for your reply,

It was the EWRB that held things up, they had to ok his qualifications which took 6 weeks plus it took a week to get to them and then they had to have papers signed by his new boss. They won't give a RV until he has his Provisional License, I have tried to get hubby to go out there and get his training now, but both he and his new boss want us to go out together.

Our case officer has told us this is the case to change from WTR to RV. I'm sure she isn't wrong, unless someone has had to do the same thing as us and tell us otherwise, we will have to take her word for it.

We already know that he will be on reduced pay to start off with anyway, that isn't an issue. He will have a raise when he has passed the exams.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

If it were me I'd do more than take her word for it, why not ask for it in writing.

Has he been given a definite date on which he'll be able to sit the exams and who will pay for them, has he made contingency provisions if he doesn't pass them first time round?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

The reason why I'm trying to tell you to be cautious is because I've seen on other forums people saying different things about the timescale and I don't want to see you come unstuck:



> My OH was granted WTR until he gained provisional registration with Electrical Workers Reg Board. We had to show 12 months payslips and the registration letter and are at the moment awaiting PR.


and this was on an electrical forum



> You will have to do a regs exam and a practical assessment if you want to become NZ registered. It would take about a year and will cost a fortune unless you are a resident of NZ. The EWRB will be very slow and unhelpfull. Yes you could work as a "mate" but the pay is crap. You will still have to get a provisional ticket. Which involves a first aid course and of course a fee.


I've not included the links because I don't want to be seen to be advertising in any way.

I think the idea about sending him over to do the training is a sound one, why should his employer bother about whether you're with him or not?


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> I think the idea about sending him over to do the training is a sound one, why should his employer bother about whether you're with him or not?


Probably to ensure that it helps him settle in. A lot of pressure and homesickness from being separated from your spouse often contributes to unsuccessful transitions when emmigrating. It is time and money that the company is investing in training (and possibly moving), and they obviously want him for the job hence their patience and understanding. They want this to be a successful transition. 

Besides, would you want to work for a company that actually wanted you to leave your wife and family behind?!?!?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Factors like inadequate recompense, inability or protracted delays in accessing permanent residence and job frustration also contribute to unsuccessful transitions when emigrating.

I can understand why you wanted him to go and get things sorted out Dawn. If he'll be earning a reduced rate of pay it will be easier to support just one person, flat share etc. If it's only for three months and you know there's definite date to aim for 12 weeks isn't that hard to endure. 

However, if it's likely to take as much as a year only you can decide how best to proceed and what you're prepared to accept.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> Factors like inadequate recompense, inability or protracted delays in accessing permanent residence and job frustration also contribute to unsuccessful transitions when emigrating.


Well, that's a nice positive way to lift someone's spirits and make them feel good about the move they have been working towards for a long time?!?!?!

Darla is right in that only you can decide what is best for you and your family. Personally, I think that, while still another hoop to jump through at a later date, WTR is still a good option. It shows that they want you and your husband there, think he is a good bet, but he has to "tick all the boxes" officially to be easily granted PR in the first place (i.e. do the training). To my mind, WTR is always a "cover-your-back" option for Immigration, rather than a "we don't think you can make it work" option, so it is STILL a positive step forward (although not the big final step you were hoping for).

Good luck


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks both of you for your replies. 
Hubby doesn't seem to be too upset over the visa status, I think I worry too much, probably enough for the both of us! We are going to take the bull by the horns and just go for it!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I'm the same. 

Between the both of you I think you'll be ok 

Well done for getting the WTR by the way, things will move really fast from now on. Do you have a departure date yet?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> I think I'm the same.
> 
> Between the both of you I think you'll be ok
> 
> Well done for getting the WTR by the way, things will move really fast from now on. Do you have a departure date yet?


According to our case officer, we have more paperwork to fill in, we are not sure what this is for. I was wondering if this was for the run up to a telephone interview? If anyone knows, please let me know.

No, we don't have a date yet...


----------

